# My 6th Engine



## BenPeake (May 18, 2010)

Here are a couple of pictures of the 6th engine I've built. It's a double acting 'upside-down' engine. My favorite part is the eccentric. There were no castings used in the making of the engine, not because I didn't want to use them, but because I haven't managed to get a foundry together yet - soon hopefully. It runs very well and I'm quite happy with it.

















http://www.youtube.com/v/CmPlokiBrYE&hl=en_US&fs=1&

My other engines can be seen on my site www.peake-engines.com (among them is a super tiny oscillating engine which is for sale - it's less than an inch tall)

Thanks for looking,
Ben Peake


----------



## Deanofid (May 18, 2010)

It's a beautiful engine, Ben. Nice eye for complimentary shapes and details. 
Runs well!

Please feel free to introduce yourself and tell us your interests in the "Introductions" sections.

Also, you're welcome to show us your building sequences in the "Work in Projects" section. 
We're very fond of projects and pictures here.

Dean


----------



## bearcar1 (May 18, 2010)

Welcome Ben, yes, by all ,means tell us about yourself and more info on such a delightful, eye catching engine. The crank is rather unique as is the entire arrangement. Did you do the design work or is this something that was 'modified' from something else? Way too cool 8)


BC1
Jim


----------



## rake60 (May 18, 2010)

Welcome to HMEM Ben.

Gorgeous build of the engine! :bow:

I really enjoyed browsing your web site.
It is very nicely done at that as well.

Rick


----------



## compressor man (May 18, 2010)

Did you say 6th? or 16th?! Man this thing looks great, congrats on a really classy looking little engine.


----------



## BenPeake (May 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words about my engine! To answer Jim's question, I designed the engine from my own ideas although, of course, we cannot help but be influenced by the many engines we've seen around the place. 

I forgot to mention my other favorite part: that the knob on the top (you can see it best in the video) is actually a needle valve to adjust the flow of oil from the oiler to the crankshaft bearing.

Thanks again,
Ben


----------



## Maryak (May 19, 2010)

Ben,

Welcome to our forum. wEc1

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Kaleb (May 22, 2010)

Hey Ben,

I would like to ask you how you do your flywheels, eccentrics and valves. I am building a largeish double acting piston valve engine, and would like some pointers.


----------



## BenPeake (May 23, 2010)

Hi Kaleb. 

You're in luck with the flywheels - I have heaps of pictures of the method I used, however, you will just have to rely on my descriptions and I have done some quick drawings for you for the eccentric and the valve. So here are the flywheel pictures (obviously not the of the same flywheel as is on this engine, but they were both made the same way)
















In between these steps you have the opportunity to turn the spokes so they are more ornamental.


























The eccentric:

Step 1) Start with Hex Bar with a clean face.
Step 2) Mount it off-centre in a four-jaw chuck on your lathe, cut until it looks like the drawing






Step 3) Part off the work piece to the width you want it.
Step 4) Hand file the flats so the piece looks like the drawing






Step 5) Accurately drill two holes in the center of the flats (they will be tapped so choose size accordingly)
Step 6) Cut into 2 pieces (keep in mind the final piece when deciding were to make this cut) with a hacksaw and tidy cuts in the lathe with a 4-jaw.






Step 7) Tap the holes in the curved piece and drill the holes in the other piece so that the appropriate screws will slide through the later.
Step 8) Screw together and mount in a 4-jaw, drill undersized hole and bore to exact dimension.






Step 9) Mount in 4-jaw so pointed end is facing out, machine a flat and a curve up to the flat, center drill, drill, then tap with the thread which will be on the end of the conrod to your valve.







Valve:

Here is are the drawings of the valve in both positions. Keep in mind all the parts have a circular cross-section and it should make sense. If not, ask away.






Hope this helps, and good luck.
Ben


----------



## capjak (May 23, 2010)

This sure is a pretty engine. Thanks for the drawings regarding the valve system.

Jack


----------



## bearcar1 (May 23, 2010)

Ben, I appreciate your method of constructing an eccentric strap from hex stock. Simple, elegant and relatively fool-proof (good thing for me ) That is a very sweet looking engine.

BC1
Jim


----------

